# 3 minute smoked cheese....



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 7, 2019)

Love mine, as long as you keep the bowl clean.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 7, 2019)

What more new toys.  Man this hobby is getting more costly all the time.

Warren


----------

